

Ask HN: Confidential Salary Sharing Tool? - epicthrowaway

Recently read an article on salary confidentiality, suggesting a method by which a group of individuals could share their salaries and learn the average for the group without anybody knowing what anybody else was getting.<p>In light of the recent case in northern California, I was wondering if anybody has implemented this in an online tool that would allow for confidential salary transparency?
======
nostrademons
Somebody did a show-HN for this a couple years ago and it was well-received. I
think it was salarysurvey.me but that's now a domain-parking page, so it looks
like hosting expired.

------
aaron987
Are you talking about something like Glassdoor.com? They let people report
their salary anonymously, then you can see the average salary for each job
within the company.

